# US Nintendo DS lite work in Ireland?



## fobs (2 Nov 2007)

My BIL is going to the states this month and was going to ask him to get a nintendo Ds lite for my me. will these work in Ireland?


----------



## Bluebean (2 Nov 2007)

As far as I know, yes, they work in Ireland.   You will need to buy a charger for it though as it will come with a US charger which you cannot use here.
I'm going to the States myself next week and am hoping to pick up a ds lite also, I think they are approx 130 dollars over there.


----------



## z105 (2 Nov 2007)

From an earlier post of mine ! 130 dollars in US ? A Bargain



> Havealaugh  vbmenu_register("postmenu_515497", true);
> Frequent Poster
> Posts: 553
> 
> ...


----------



## wheels (2 Nov 2007)

I got my DS from Japan when it first came out and it came with a plug converter. Never had a problem!


----------



## patspost (2 Nov 2007)

They seem to charge through the USB (mini) port, so any mains - mini usb charger should do, I don't know if the voltage is standard of these, but I imagine it is.


----------



## z103 (2 Nov 2007)

That's a USB port!

Wow - must find my mini USB cable...


----------



## colm (3 Nov 2007)

I bought 2 in New York earlier this year. You will need an adapter. But they are in the shops as part of a start up kit (pouch etc) for aroun $20
Games are all region free so buy what you like.


----------



## miser (5 Nov 2007)

I got a DS Lite plus a game for USD 160 in the states earlier this year. I had to buy a new charger when I got home, about €20 in Smyths. (My travel adapter wouldnt work with the US charger). Still cheaper than buying it here!


----------



## Lee May (11 Nov 2007)

On 2 Nov 07 I was New York and bought  a DS Lite plus three games for about $205 broken down $130 hardware, three games, each for $20 plus $15 NY state tax. Have not yet looked for adaptor.  Bought in Game Stop at the Mall on the Pier at South St Sea Port.


----------



## z105 (11 Nov 2007)

Anyone know where I can buy them online at a better price than 149.00 euro ? Thanks


----------



## Galway99 (20 Feb 2008)

if u buy them on line in the states and get them delivered will u have to pay VAT


----------



## CmTaz (1 Mar 2008)

Depends on the site and the carrier, If the site will ship to Ireland normally they will charge the 21% VAT as they are obliged to. If they don't declare the duty paid it's up to customs to make a VAT call on it. Some of the carriers collect VAT automatically on the Irish value of the item automatically so as to expedite through customs too. You're talking about €25.00 VAT + depending on where you get the charger another €9.00 to €20.00. By the time you pay shipping charges it's working out not much cheaper than getting it here if you happen to get hit with the VAT.

Definitely cheaper if you are going to the states yourself though.

If you're looking for the Crimson and Black DS consoles I saw them on [broken link removed] for €159 delivered including an Irish charger which isn't a bad price for something unavailable over here.


----------



## andrew1977 (1 Mar 2008)

My son got a xmas present from his aunt of a Nintendo DS from New York, we bought a charger in Smyths for 12.99 euro for it , works pefect and havnt had a minutes bother with it.


----------



## Kiddo (1 Mar 2008)

Galway99 said:


> if u buy them on line in the states and get them delivered will u have to pay VAT


 

I bought one on ebay and it was shipped from Hong Kong... I received a letter from customs to provide an invoice or reciept and got a bill for €33...so it worked out almost the same price as buying here..though I got the red/black one which afaik you can't get in Ireland.


----------



## CmTaz (2 Mar 2008)

€33 is a bit steep ??? - I thought the VAT charged would be based on the retail price / value in ireland. So retailing at 149.99 - 159.99 is about 25-27 vat. I'd appeal that if I was you. 

That red DS is the one I was talking about at Gamesnash. Got one myself - why won't they release those colours over here ?


----------



## dublingirl1 (26 May 2008)

I bought a DS lite in the US. If I buy the adaptor at this link will it work with the DS lite in the republic of ireland


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2008)

Should do as far as I can see.


----------



## michaelm (26 May 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Anyone know where I can buy them online at a better price than 149.00 euro ? Thanks


A friend of mine bought one from [broken link removed] £92 sterling, inc. delivery by UPS.  He said it came with a three pin charger thrown in (there was a two pin charger inside the DS box itself).  No additional taxes.


----------



## doolittle (14 Jun 2008)

they will work in ireland. but u will have to buy your games from the USA as they are region encoded.


----------



## steelblue (20 Jun 2008)

doolittle said:


> they will work in ireland. but u will have to buy your games from the USA as they are region encoded.


 

Not true


----------



## tallpaul (20 Jun 2008)

doolittle said:


> they will work in ireland. but u will have to buy your games from the USA as they are region encoded.


 
Complete and utter rubbish. NDS games are completely region free worldwide.


----------



## superdrog (20 Jun 2008)

Brought one in New York last year , took it into a Radio Shack , the guy looked at it and told me that I would need a "Power Converter" which he duly produced from the shelf. Cost me $9.99 and works perfectly.


----------

